# "Show printable version" all yellow



## Psionicist (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi there!

I've noticed that If you press the "Show Printable Version" link at the bottom of a thread the text in the new window is yellow. That is very hard to read on a white background.

Just a note


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

I looked at it now - OUCH!!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 29, 2002)

I tried to print some storyhours (to read them at home), and my silly printer refused to "put all text in black", so now I have some 15 white pages in my desk... and my boss have asjked me why I had printed 15 blank sheets


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 30, 2002)

Better than to answer the question "Why you use office material to print stuff about your hobby?"


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2002)

True, of course...

But he wouldn't have noticed, he would have only noticed I took some "written" sheets from the printed. But when I took the blank sheets he looked puzzled 

OTOH, he doesn't mind a lot if I use the printer for personal stuff, I work at the university (I'm preparing a PhD), they are rather generous with that. It's only that he looked at me as if I were crazy, printing blank sheets


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 30, 2002)

You could've told him about the cartridge filled with invisble ink


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2002)

I said him it was an experiment with printer configuration gone rogue. He didn't believe it, but... 

I should have used the "invisible ink toner cartridge" excuse.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Feb 1, 2002)

This deserves a bump.  I'd like to hand out our group's online conversation during game sessions...so everyone's up-to-date.  Having a hard time printing, and the black pages would slay my printer dead.


----------



## The It's Man (Feb 2, 2002)

Try the printable version and save it as a text file; print that text file.


----------

